# Favorite most washable wall paint???



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have been using Duron Velvet flat for sometime, but recently have had some issues, looking to try something new, what is your favorite, for washability

dave mac


----------



## rws (Apr 16, 2007)

California 2010


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

BM Regal Matte


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BM Regal Matte

Mine too,but I have found "touch ups" at least in dark colors to be problematic.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Dark colors are always hard to touch up no matter what product you use. 

For Drywall 
1.) Promar 200 satin it's low gloss and more washable this is good for foyer's and bedrooms not bathrooms and laundry rooms. 
2.) Super Satin little more glossy and washable kitchens and baths
3.) Duration matte same gloss as super paint but very high priced. Great for dark colors good coverage low sheen very washable.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm going back on what I said about ICI(but thats for high performance coating systems) but sw duration is a fine product and property management is a good one also.and porter paints vinyl flat washes very well too.


----------



## SgtBaldy (Aug 16, 2007)

I use a regional paint manufacturer. Scott paint Scrubmaster matte.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I really like Duration Home.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 4, 2007)

Like Duration Home Matte myself


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, call me crazy... Valspar "Signature Series" 100% acrylic interior premium


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

sunnydays said:


> Like Duration Home Matte myself


Ditto:thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Ben Moore Regal Matte, or their new Aura (big bucks)


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Duration hands down

someone mentioned it's pricey-it's like anything else, the more you buy the better your prices get-I pay $33/gal...not too pricey for a superior product


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Ben Moore Regal Matte


----------



## varybarry (Sep 24, 2007)

Duration Home Matte...my favorite by far.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Duration is best we've used.
r


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

BM regal matte. haven't seen the aura yet


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I vote for Duration Home Matte. Its amazing


----------



## br1dge (Sep 4, 2007)

*SW Cashmere is a good alternative to Duration*

The low-lustre has slightly less sheen than Duration matte, and the medium-Lustre is just less than Duration satin... Covers a little bit better, and 1/2 the cost of Duration. While they claim it drags less for less painter fatigue - my guys haven't noticed the difference, but it does flow out better than Super or Duration Home.

Just easier to mark up a $18 gallon than a $34 one!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW, duration must be super shiny for a matte since Cashmere low luster is way too shiny for my taste on walls.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

DH Matte. Not a fan of BM Regal, used it due to customer request. Wasn't happy with preformance. But I'm sure it's like anything else you gotta use it few times to get the hang of it.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

br1dge said:


> The low-lustre has slightly less sheen than Duration matte, and the medium-Lustre is just less than Duration satin... Covers a little bit better, and 1/2 the cost of Duration. While they claim it drags less for less painter fatigue - my guys haven't noticed the difference, but it does flow out better than Super or Duration Home.
> 
> Just easier to mark up a $18 gallon than a $34 one!


I think you are talking about the flat enamel? I use a lot of Cashmere and IMO the Low Luster is too shiny and with some lighting almost like a semi gloss. I prefer Pro-Mar 200 Low sheen when the Cashmere Low Luster is too much sheen.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

DeanV said:


> WOW, duration must be super shiny for a matte since Cashmere low luster is way too shiny for my taste on walls.


No. Matte Duration is much less shine then Cashmere Low Lustre.

I just had a conversation with my salesman about making Cashmere that is between their flat and Low Luster. He says some ppl say Low Luster is too much shine. I don't care for their flat Cashmere even though it is washable but not scrubbable like Duration.


----------



## br1dge (Sep 4, 2007)

*I guess it depnds on color?*

I stand corrected, although my eyes don't believe it.. SW rates the angular sheen for Cashmere Flat at 2-7 units, which is the same as Duration Matte, and Cashmere Low Lustre is rated at 5-15 units (all at 85 degrees.)

Lots of variability in sheen based on color (even within same base)


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

We use allot of Aura Matte, If we can get a customer to pay for it, it will always be my first choice. Coverage is great, it takes awhile to learn how to roll (big areas) but it washes great,no rub off and you probably won't believe me, because i wouldnt believe it if I didnt see it for myself. I have had to do touch ups on a red wall a day later and you could not see my touch up at all and a blue wall a month later with a huge patch and you could not tell at all. But I will not argue the price on this stuff is crazy.


----------



## RockHandJohn (Apr 6, 2012)

A lot of you enjoy SW Duration so as a former employee of the corp I thought I would add a little techno for you. It is made with a milled plastic. I have personally used this product in all sheens in my house. As far as washability is concerned it is pretty darn good. It also has phenomenal adhesion. I painted doors with it and when layed horizontal the finish came out flawless with using a 4" weenie roller. Cashmere is also a good product. Not quite as washable in my opinion but lays down just as good.

I work for Ace now and they just came out with the Clark & Kensington line. I joined the website to read if any "real" professionals had any opinion on this product. It uses ceramic microspheres and is 100% acrylic. I like how the lead developer revamped the whole paint manufacturing process for Ace also by mixing the product in the plant instead of bringing in mixed slurry from outside sources then adding the rest of the binders and resins. A little known fact is that the lead developer worked for Behr for several years. If any of you have tried it please let me know. I have only done a couple test on the product and am still up in the air over how well it matches up to Duration Home.


----------

